# Kommentare in eclipse autmatisch erzeugen



## Markus25 (15. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob es in eclipse eine Tastenkombi oder sonstiges gibt, damit automatisch über jede Methode Kommentare gelegt werden?

Bsp:

**/
*
*
* Param args
* Die Paramter...
*usw.
*usw.
*/


public String frissoderstirb(int x)
{

}


----------



## stevieboy (15. Nov 2007)

Shift+Alt+J = Javadoc einfügen.

Zu konfigurieren ist das ganze unter Windows->Preferences->Java-> Code Style -> Code Templates (für ganzen Workspace) oder Project->Properties->Java Code Style -> Code Templates (nur für das aktuelle Projekt).

HTH


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2007)

komisch, dass will irgendwie mit des Tastenkombination nicht funktiionieren.


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2007)

Diese Methoden sollen beispielsweise von eclipse automatisch auskommentiert werden:


```
public int getJahresanzahl()
	{
		return jahresanzahl;
	}

	public void setJahresanzahl(int jahresanzahl)
	{
		this.jahresanzahl = jahresanzahl;
	}
	

	public void erfasseJahresanzahl()
	{
		System.out.println("Bitte Jahr eingeben:");
		jahresanzahl = MeineEingabe.erfasseInt();
	}
```


----------



## stevieboy (15. Nov 2007)

Schau mal in Menu "Source" (oder evtl. "Quelle" in der dt. Version) ob da der vierte Menupunkt "Generate Element Comment" existiert oder ausgegraut ist. 

Du musst dazu mit Deinem Coursor innerhalb der zu kommentierenden Methode sein, am besten auf dem Methodennamen.


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2007)

Wenn ich auf den Methodennamen gehe, dann klappt es! Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.  :toll:


----------



## stevieboy (15. Nov 2007)

Gern geschehen. Du hast höchstwahrscheinlich nun mehrmals bei deinen Versuchen die Klassenkommentare (über public class) hinzugefügt, sofern dafür ein Template existiert.


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2007)

Ich habe übrigens in der eclipse Hilfe noch folgendes gefunden:

Multiline comment
You can use the Content Assist feature to insert a multi-line comment before a function. Type com+Ctrl+Space, and the following code is entered at the cursor location: 


/*
 * author userid
 *
 * To change this generated comment edit the template variable "comment":
 * Window>Preferences>C>Templates.
 */


Nun mein Problem: Wo zum Himmel ist die "com" Taste auf meine Tastatur. k.A. ich bin kein Ami.
 ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (15. Nov 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> * Window>Preferences>*C*>Templates.


Du Nase hast bei der Hilfe für die C IDE geschaut  :lol: 
Gemeint war übrigens das du 'com' tippst...
Geh in die Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Code Templates und richte dir alles so ein wie du's haben möchtest.


----------

